# Help with determining the sex and breed



## stargazer3258 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, I have a couple of mice I found in my garage, but I dont know their breed or sex. Could someone please help me identify both? Thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a buck and a doe. I'm not sure where you're located, though, and that's relevant to trying to ID the species. The photos in the live trap shows a very small very poorly weanling mouse, but the last photo shows an adult or subadult in good health. I'm assuming these are two different mice? Both photos are dated 3/22, so I'm not sure.


----------



## stargazer3258 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you. Yes, those are three different mice. Found in San Diego, Ca. The brown one is a female that recently gave birth.


----------

